

Samira the Girl in the Bubble - Pure HTML5 game - TomGullen
http://www.scirra.com/arcade/puzzle/144/samira-the-girl

======
noduerme
Wow. Very nicely animated, great aesthetic choices; this is really a beautiful
piece of work.

